# ...el peix que es mossega la cua



## susanb

Bones! M'he quedat en blanc i no trobo l'equivalent amb anglès de *és el peix que es mossega la cua*.
En aquest moment tan sols em surt "it's a never ending story", però em fa l'efecte que n'hi ha una altra més exacta.


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Potser "Same old story" o alguna cosa semblant? 

Mei


----------



## susanb

Mei said:


> Hola,
> 
> Potser "Same old story" o alguna cosa semblant?
> 
> Mei


 
Hola Mei,
Tant la teva com la meva em dóna la idea de continuïtat. En canvi, l'expressió del text és més aviat que és un cercle viciós. M'explico bé?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

I _vicious circle_? No existeix en anglès? Sí, oi?


----------



## susanb

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> I _vicious circle_? No existeix en anglès? Sí, oi?


 

Sí, crec que sí, però m'interessa l'expressió que utilitzen ells. Perdoneu si no m'he explicat bé. Evidentment no serà *It's the fish that eats its tail *Seria massa fàcil


----------



## Mei

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> I _vicious circle_? No existeix en anglès? Sí, oi?



He trobat això.

Susanb, sí, tens raó... hmm...

Mei


----------



## Mei

Potser: 

like a dog chasing it's tail
I'm going round and round in circles.

Ho he trobat aquí, espero que et serveixi.

Mei


----------



## susanb

Mei said:


> Potser:
> 
> like a dog chasing it's tail
> I'm going round and round in circles.
> 
> Ho he trobat aquí, espero que et serveixi.
> 
> Mei


Gràcies Mei, preciosa! He buscat al Forum, però no he pensat de buscar-ho al de castellà. Bona pensada!!
Creus/creieu que significa el mateix realment? La més propera crec que és ...going round in circles, però no crec que tingui les mateixes connotacions.
Circle viciós/vicious circle funciona perfectament, però jo busco l'expressió. Potser no existeix i només faig que anar "round and round in circles"


----------



## Xerinola

HOLa!
Jo crec que sí que és l'equivalent.
It’s *like a dog chasing its own tail*

*X:*


----------



## ernest_

Hola,
jo he sentit a vegades
"a snake that bites its own tail"
"snake eating/biting its own tail"
i similars.


----------



## Mei

Xerinola said:


> HOLa!
> Jo crec que sí que és l'equivalent.
> It’s *like a dog chasing its own tail*
> 
> *X:*



Sí, també és la que més m'agrada. 

Salut joves!

Mei


----------



## susanb

Bé gent, crec que la més adecuada és la del gos: ...*like a dog chasing its own tail*. Ara penjaré aquesta frase al English Only a veure si em diuen que és el mateix que vicious circle (sembla que sí).
Moltes gràcies, forer@s!!


----------



## ampurdan

A mi m'agrada "a catch 22 situation". Hi ha més fils sobre aquesta expressió en els fòrums.


----------



## konungursvia

En Shakespeare, se troba l'expressió : "Hoisted by his own petard."


----------

